# Prob mit mod_rewrite



## fischkrampf (9. April 2002)

Hi,

ich hab ein Problem mit dem Apache Plugin mod_rewrite. Ich habe auf Windows 2000 EasyPHP installiert, was soweit funkioniert. Nun möchte ich gerne die rewrite Funktionen benutzen. Das Plugin ist aber noch nicht installiert. Wie installiere ich das Plugin, sodass ich nur noch in einer .htaccess datei die Regeln für das Ersetzen festlegen muss???

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!

fischkrampf


----------



## Gottox (24. April 2003)

Kuck im apache ordner unter conf/httpd.conf da suchst du nach mod_rewrite
Wenn du eine Zeile von wegen LoadModule rewrite_module findest, einfach davor das #-Zeichen weg, speichern, Apache neustarten und schon müsste es funktionieren.


----------



## fischkrampf (24. April 2003)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
(Der Post is jetz ein Jahr alt)

Aber ich habe das Problem mittlerweile gelöst...  



Gruß 
fisch


----------



## Gottox (25. April 2003)

Bei solchen Fragen kuck ich eigentlich nie auf datum... Die werden normal schnell beantwortet...
Muss ich mir wohl angewöhnen immer nachzusehn...


----------



## ohio (29. April 2003)

schade das man keine signaturen kommentieren kann, ... ach ne, lieber doch net.


----------

